# Hack-n- Stack........



## l2edneck (Sep 21, 2006)

This is a vid i made of a brush pile i cleaned up.I First bid removing the whole tree w/stump for 1600.00USD.She got another company to do this for 1200.00.Then she called me.I charged her 800.00 to take away and a guy driving by ground the stump for 150.00.You do the math.I think she learned a lesson that month.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcPyB2HmV1Q


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 21, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> This is a vid i made of a brush pile i cleaned up.I First bid removing the whole tree w/stump for 1600.00USD.She got another company to do this for 1200.00.Then she called me.I charged her 800.00 to take away and a guy driving by ground the stump for 150.00.You do the math.I think she learned a lesson that month.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcPyB2HmV1Q



I had a similar experience. I contracted with a tree service to remove/prune some trees for a big client, and I heard from the grounds crew that "people will take away the wood". Well, the big chunks (maple), which were badly cut, at angles, some too long, were left. I had to halve and quarter some just to take them away. Good thing I like the exercise--hand split the maple at home for my stove. It was nearly all wedge and sledge work--huge knots and forks.

Get every detail in writing! Now I stay away from contracting with subs and just refer people.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 21, 2006)

Did you load that all by hand? Your little helper is a better man than me. If it were me a Bobcat and a dump or chipper and dump. Nice to see a young kid working hard. Good Job


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 21, 2006)

TackleTree said:


> Did you load that all by hand? Your little helper is a better man than me. If it were me a Bobcat and a dump or chipper and dump. Nice to see a young kid working hard. Good Job



Its just me---I do consulting and some pruning on the side. For this client, I put together a management plan for a campus involving over a hundred trees. Because I hired the tree service, and they could leave the wood, I was responsible for getting rid of it if "people" didn't take it all. I was in a bad position, and had to expend some sweat at no pay to keep my client happy.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 21, 2006)

Doctor Dave said:


> Its just me---I do consulting and some pruning on the side. For this client, I put together a management plan for a campus involving over a hundred trees. Because I hired the tree service, and they could leave the wood, I was responsible for getting rid of it if "people" didn't take it all. I was in a bad position, and had to expend some sweat at no pay to keep my client happy.



That sucks. But you did the right thing. Word of mouth is the best business and you did what you had to do.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 21, 2006)

> Did you load that all by hand?



We loaded brush the first day,1 trailer of logs the next.I had my bud come by for 150 and grab the chunks wit his loader,8 hours in the job total.(4 loads,3 brush 1 logs)


----------



## Ekka (Sep 23, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> This is a vid i made of a brush pile i cleaned up.I First bid removing the whole tree w/stump for 1600.00USD.She got another company to do this for 1200.00.Then she called me.I charged her 800.00 to take away and a guy driving by ground the stump for 150.00.You do the math.



So, she ended up paying $1200 + $800 + $150 = $2150.00 instead of the $1600 you first quoted.

Does $550 USD buy a fair bit? I bet that hurt, poor lady. I'd dob them mongrels in, stuff them. I'll have to link this thread to my SCAM FILES!

We get a council clean up here about twice a year. You can put stuff out the front but there's some rules.

http://www.logan.qld.gov.au/LCC/residents/wastecollection/management/services/Kerbside.htm

http://www.brisbane.qld.gov.au/BCC:STANDARD:1684473832:pc=PC_2079

But regardless of rules I see people stacking way more than is fair. I have had jobs to cut up and leave it as the customer will stack it out the front.

Now Brisbane City Council refuses to handle garden/green waste whilst Logan City Council allows it providing it's tied/bundled up and no more than 2m cubic.

Personally, I cant stand it, feels like you're driving around the Bronx! And the scabs that patrol scavenging is gross.


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 28, 2006)

Argh!!!! Nothing makes me more pi$$ed than these hacks running around making permanent scars on our beautiful trees, or revealing the huge sky with an uneccesary takedown, or [email protected] like these people pulled on this poor old lady.

Looks like she'll be calling you from now on for her future arbor needs!


----------



## mpatch (Sep 28, 2006)

*hauling brush sucks!!*

Why not buy a chipper?

From the looks of it about 1 hour of chipping and 1 hour for the wood.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 3, 2006)

Where do these scammers come from out of town?? and how do they get the work cold call /door knock??

This kinda stuff makes me sick!!!..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 3, 2006)

mpatch said:


> Why not buy a chipper?
> 
> From the looks of it about 1 hour of chipping and 1 hour for the wood.



Most of us started out without a chipper bro..


----------



## mpatch (Oct 3, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Most of us started out without a chipper bro..



I know that's how I started. A 1988 Ford Ranger and climbing gear. I did only no cleanup jobs (mainly views). Then in my second year I bought a truck and chipper. The best 30k I have ever spent. If you shop around you can find chipper very cheap. I paid 8k for my Bandit 250XP with all the hydrolic options and a JD diesel.


----------

